# Suggestions



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you have any suggestions for The Bell Tree website or forum?  Please mention any typos here too.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 2, 2004)

I found some typos.  


 

No new ones seen! 


 

Thats all I've noticed so far, I'll add any others (and delete the ones you fixed) I see to this list (yay editing).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2004)

Tyoshi said:
			
		

> I found some typos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOPS...thanks... fixed it.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a suggestion.  Could you possibly add some new skins before the final release?  A great website for this is Invision Skins  It has premade skins and tutorials.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a suggestion: move the public release to an earlier date! That way, I can help people sooner, and so can you and the other two who have signed up.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

PKMNRULES! said:
			
		

> Here's a suggestion: move the public release to an earlier date! That way, I can help people sooner, and so can you and the other two who have signed up.


 Help?  The Bell Tree isnt just for AC help like the ACAC.  It's just a big AC forum.  As far as making it early, we can't.  We'll just have to wait.  But if you have some people in mind, mabye I cna sneak them in early.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe you could add some guides and lists to the forums and/or the main website.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Tyoshi said:
			
		

> Maybe you could add some guides and lists to the forums and/or the main website.


 Well fell free to make guides your self if youd like.  But Im not really sure what you are talking about in the secod sentence.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

By skin I mean something like the HTS and Dark skins on NSider.  I guess I could make a guide of something. I made a museum and insect guide once.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Tyoshi said:
			
		

> By skin I mean something like the HTS and Dark skins on NSider.  I guess I could make a guide of something. I made a museum and fish guide once.


 I dont know if Im going to add any skins yet.  It takes some work.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

PKMNRULES! said:
			
		

> Here's a suggestion: move the public release to an earlier date! That way, I can help people sooner, and so can you and the other two who have signed up.


 Or you could make a public beta and give the URL to whomever PMs you.  Even if they didn't enter the contest.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Tyoshi said:
			
		

> PKMNRULES! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 explain...


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

Visitors to the Ask Center could PM you for the URL.  Then they would register here, look around, and give suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Well the speacail release was only to be for a couple people.

hmmm... maybe I should write this at the ACAC, "First 3 people to PM me get to go to TBT", or something like that... I think I'll do that now.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

Heres another idea.  On the main page you could put the special events for the current month.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

I noticed a typo in the toopic authorised eyes only. Its authorized.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I noticed a typo in the toopic authorised eyes only. Its authorized.


 Yeah I noticed that too and looked it up in several dictionaries.  They seem to almost be synonyms.

Definition for authorised;

adj 1: endowed with authority [syn: authorized] [ant: unauthorized] 2: sanctioned by established authority; "an authoritative communique"; "the authorized biography" [syn: authoritative, authorized

Definition for authorized;

au


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

Under the Animal Crossing board link, nettwork should be network.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't found any other typos.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> Heres another idea.  On the main page you could put the special events for the current month.


 Maybe one of the employees can do that here at the forum.


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 4, 2004)

Perhaps one thing you could do in the future is random lottery giveaway contests hosted by "Tortimer".  You could base getting lottery tickets on # of posts (though it might encourage spam), Knowledge(unequal chances, due to AC IQ basis), or # of purchases at the bell tree.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

What would the prize be?  Maybe a Sage ranknig?


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe a Sage Ranking, yes. Or something like the Trivia Assassin on the NSider Boards, a lot of power for a week or so. Only one could have it each week, and they would have a special icon to show it.

A rare item as a prize would work too. They would keep it in their house and feel proud. Or a combo of both.


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 4, 2004)

I just noticed a typo. Under the Restricted forum, when you go to enter the password, it still says "Check my Authorisation"


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 5, 2004)

You people really have to give out more prizes and ranks. Mabey even like a special positions for a day or a week.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

On the main site you need to have some guides(Feng-shui, Collections, HRA, Special Visitors, etc.).  Other than the item order system, there really isn't much need to visit it.  Guides would make it more of a resource, possibly getting people to come more often.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

Well unless I make enough pages there isnt enough room.  But I dont have that much time so does anyone want to make a guide?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well unless I make enough pages there isnt enough room. But I dont have that much time so does anyone want to make a guide?


I could make a The Bell Tree Guide website on tripod and you could link to it, if pages are a problem.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok!

Or you could right them here and I could make a link to each thread.  Take your pick.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Ok!
> 
> Or you could right them here and I could make a ]
> I'll try making a website first.  It shouldn't be any harder than geocities or freewebs.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, thanks.  Remember to use the same blue thing on the top.  The page backround color is ffcc00.  When you make a user name it will be the URL, so have it like tbtguides or something.  And dont use a password you always use.  So I can touch it up when your done.

Thanks.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, I just might not be able to make it today though.  I'm kind of busy.  Does the personal information have to be true?  I think I might make my birthday the closest to 13 it can get.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

I didnt think it would be that easy!  I didnt make TBT in one day!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> OK, I just might not be able to make it today though.  I'm kind of busy.  Does the personal information have to be true?  I think I might make my birthday the closest to 13 it can get.


 aaaa.... you did it again.  But no... why dont you just leave that part blank?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> TYOSHI90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry I edited, I just filled in the ones it made me.  My name is The Bell Tree my last name is Village (because thats were its at).  My birthday is just generic and my zip code is 00000.  It all worked out.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

It doesnt make you fill those out does it?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 6, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It doesnt make you fill those out does it?


 I don't know, it just told me to.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 6, 2004)

You don't have to fill it out.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 6, 2004)

Lol.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 12, 2004)

pictures of the animals from animal crossing, go to the add-ons place at the crossing guardian.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2004)

We have our own sig sop.  And for the animals, AXA gave us permission.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 16, 2004)

When is the sig shop going to open?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 16, 2004)

Does anyone here know how to make really good sigs?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2004)

I can whip some stuff up... but I have no time!


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not really good at making sigs for other people.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2004)

Well when the sig shop does open... ther will be pre made sigs, where all you have to do is ad the persons name.  They can also have custom ones.  And I'm planning to make add-ons for most of the character... probably in Febuary.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 17, 2004)

I think you should make a TBT Sage, Employee, Mod, and Admin avatar.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 17, 2004)

I think you sould add some Animal Crossing events to the forum calendar each month.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 18, 2004)

for sig making i might be able to get on of the top sig makers in nsider to come here. LINK_IS_AWESOME45.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2004)

As far as the avatars I will get to those in the future.
As far as the calander I will open it to the MODs so you can write in it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Febuary is ove Storm....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 25, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Febuary is ove Storm....


Yes it is. This one is definetly old.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 25, 2005)

Okay, we don't need this thread, since we have the board for it in the Tech Support. 

So, I have no choice but to...

*Lock*


----------



## I'm in love (Aug 7, 2012)

yes, what about a jackpot at the top of the page?So the staff hides bell advertisements that are big rectangles.They say congratulations you just won 1,000 bells,100bells,10,000 bells and a member clucks on it and they get that much however if they don't click on it it goes in the jackpot.For someone to get the jackpot they'd need to find a icon that has wisp on it.


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in love said:
			
		

> yes, what about a jackpot at the top of the page?So the staff hides bell advertisements that are big rectangles.They say congratulations you just won 1,000 bells,100bells,10,000 bells and a member clucks on it and they get that much however if they don't click on it it goes in the jackpot.For someone to get the jackpot they'd need to find a icon that has wisp on it.


 Although I really have no power over you or really any member, I would just like you to know that this is a very obnoxious thing to do. This was posted about seven years ago. You definitely had to go digging through many posts to find this and there is no possible way this was an accident. Please be more considerate next time and check the dates on topics before posting in the topic or maybe, just don't go looking for ancient threads to post in.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2012)

Liv said:


> Although I really have no power over you or really any member, I would just like you to know that this is a very obnoxious thing to do. This was posted about seven years ago. You definitely had to go digging through many posts to find this and there is no possible way this was an accident. Please be more considerate next time and check the dates on topics before posting in the topic or maybe, just don't go looking for ancient threads to post in.



To be fair, it is on topic and they probably used the search feature without realising the date.


----------



## I'm in love (Aug 7, 2012)

*please just consider*

PLEASE just consider my jackpot idea I know it'll be fun


----------



## PrincessDan (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that you should be allowed to talk about hacked items and how to hack ?.?


----------



## PrincessDan (Aug 7, 2012)

_"yes, what about a jackpot at the top of the page?So the staff hides bell advertisements that are big rectangles.They say congratulations you just won 1,000 bells,100bells,10,000 bells and a member clucks on it and they get that much however if they don't click on it it goes in the jackpot.For someone to get the jackpot they'd need to find a icon that has wisp on it."_

Isn't the jackpot idea copying ACC? :/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 7, 2012)

Well since this thread isn't going to die again anytime soon.

No, and no, to both of your posts.
Hacked items and hacking in general is cheating, plain and simple. Regardless of how you view it, or how you do it, it's still against the rules here at TBT and always will be.

ACC doesn't own their jackpot system, so I don't see how it would be copying. But I don't like the idea anyway.


----------



## I'm in love (Aug 9, 2012)

Well why Not add stuff in the store like more Animal Crossing avatars,necklaces for the avatars,shoes,jewelry.And other fun stuff!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in love said:


> Well why Not add stuff in the store like more Animal Crossing avatars,necklaces for the avatars,shoes,jewelry.And other fun stuff!



If you paid better attention to The Bell Tree HQ they have already purchased a mod for avatars.


----------

